# Wipe Battery Stats in CW?



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

When wiping the battery stats in CW what should I expect once the charge/wipe/kill/charge process is done? Has anyone seen much of a change from it yet?


----------



## Mrbobrowitz (Jun 13, 2011)

zeropants said:


> When wiping the battery stats in CW what should I expect once the charge/wipe/kill/charge process is done? Has anyone seen much of a change from it yet?


When you wipe states in CWM make sure you are on a 100% charge.

Then when you reboot take your phone off the charger and drain it down till it shuts off

Then recharge to 100% and your battery will be calibrated

-MrBobrowitz


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Mrbobrowitz said:


> When you wipe states in CWM make sure you are on a 100% charge.
> 
> Then when you reboot take your phone off the charger and drain it down till it shuts off
> 
> ...


Well said. This should be a sticky. No one understands this.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shovelheadhd (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree, also if you decide not to run the battery down after wiping I find that the first day of battery life is horrible till that recharge is done. After the first drain and recharge it will stabilize. So I think it is a good practice to do the rundown and recharge if time allows.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I DEFINITELY have been able to see the change. I wondered if it would be noticeable. I find that anytime I've been flashing roms and ESPECIALLY kernels, calibrating the battery can make a huge difference. If you pay attention before and after, and your phone is anything like mine, you can notice that often times your reported battery percentage will be a lot different. For example if you have 55% battery, then flash a kernel and reboot, suddenly you have 30% battery (reported).

I've also tried not resetting the battery stats, and just completely draining and then doing a full charge and discharge cycle. That doesn't work as good as wiping the battery stats. Also with some rom/kernel combinations, if I don't wipe the battery stats, I can leave the phone on the charger over night and the light remains orange and only charges to a reported capacity of like 85%.

Usually once I've wiped the stats and calibrated the battery, the phone charges at the kernels normal rate and accurately reports capacity.


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried this method with the Verizon 2750 battery. It did not work well for me. When I would come back into my phone after wiping through CWM my phone would show 100% @ 4080-4130. I'm guessing cause of the reboots and everything else that takes place. I downloaded the Battery Calibration app from the market and it does not require a reboot. I wipes some file. I was showing 100% @ 4209. I'm still in the process of running my battery down before recharging. Its been over 40 hours and I still have over 35% left so tonight I will do my best to empty this thing. I'll let you know what it shows after I recharge it. Previously I had to bump charge it to get it where I needed it. Hopefully that problem is fixed.


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

Mrbobrowitz said:


> When you wipe states in CWM make sure you are on a 100% charge.
> 
> Then when you reboot take your phone off the charger and drain it down till it shuts off
> 
> ...


I understood how to do it, I just wanted to know what kind of results people were getting after completing the steps. Mine made a difference, but as usual if you flash a few more roms or kernels it goes to shit and you have to calibrate again. Which, is also not a big deal for me. I just put my phone on the kickstand and start a Netflix movie to kill it off at the end of the day to drain whatever is left.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll probably get shit for this, but wiping battery stats doesn't actually do anything. It's mostly a placebo effect on users.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"zeropants said:


> I understood how to do it, I just wanted to know what kind of results people were getting after completing the steps. Mine made a difference, but as usual if you flash a few more roms or kernels it goes to shit and you have to calibrate again. Which, is also not a big deal for me. I just put my phone on the kickstand and start a Netflix movie to kill it off at the end of the day to drain whatever is left.


You should wipe batt stats everytime you flash a rom, kernel or radio

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"want a droid said:


> I'll probably get shit for this, but wiping battery stats doesn't actually do anything. It's mostly a placebo effect on users.


It does and it doesnt. The new batterys will calibrate themselves over time, but that could be 4 or 5 charges or even more, so its good to manually do it so you dont have a nice looking paper weight in the mean time

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

want a droid said:


> I'll probably get shit for this, but wiping battery stats doesn't actually do anything. It's mostly a placebo effect on users.


Whether or not it gives any extra battery life is questionable...the main thing is it helps give accurate percentages.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FWIW, the time to do this is incredibly minimized if you have a spare battery and external charger. If you have these, do this:

1. Wipe stats.
2. While still in recovery, power off and put fully-charged battery (from external charger) into the phone
3. Boot up and use the phone normally until the battery completely dies (in the mean time recharging your other battery in your charger)
4. After the battery dies, swap batteries and you're done!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## zeropants (Jul 23, 2011)

One quick question on the reboot part to make sure I'm doing it right.

Do you take the phone off the charger while still in CWM, while the phone is rebooting, or after it's fully booted again and sitting at the lock screen?


----------



## ercDROID (Aug 17, 2011)

For the record, I was able to finally fully drain my 2750 battery after 50 hours last night so it was finally time to give it a full charge after I used the battery calibration app from the market. The app worked to perfection! When I used the app, I was 100% @ 4208. When I pulled the phone off the charger this morning I was 100% @ 4208. I never got consistent reading when I wiped through CWM. I used to show around 4150-4208 while the phone was on the charger but when I took it off the charger it would drop.....sometimes significantly. I'm done wiping through CWM. Too many phone reboots throws the #'s off. Thats my opinion. If the next time I charge shows 100% @ 4208 then I will be able to say that the app works as advertised. It is free and very easy to use.


----------

